# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Всех католиков с наступающим Рождеством!

## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Во тьму веков уж ночь та отступила,
Когда, устав от злобы и тревог,
Земля в объятьях неба опочила
И в тишине родился: «С нами БОГ!»
И многое уж невозможно ныне:
Цари на небо больше не глядят,
И пастыри не слушают в пустыне
Как ангелы про Бога говорят.
Но вечное, что в эту ночь открылось,
[more=Далее...]Несокрушимо временем оно,
И Слово вновь в душе твоей родилось,
Рожденное над яслями давно.
Да! С нами Бог - не там, в шатре лазурном,
Не за пределами бесчисленных миров,
Не в злом огне и не в дыханье бурном
И не в уснувшей памяти веков.
Он здесь теперь - средь суеты случайной,
В потоке шумном жизненных тревог.
Владеешь ты всерадостною Тайной:
Бессильно зло, мы вечны, С НАМИ БОГ!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Хорошие картинки.

----------

